# Canon IIIA



## The Barbarian (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## timor (Aug 23, 2012)

Yours ?


----------



## Buckster (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice!  I've got a Canon II S2 that's very similar.


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes.  More useable than leicas of it's time.   Integrated viewfinder/rangefinder, plus magnification switch for three different lenses.

Edit: The Canon II is rather scarce, I think.   Don't let that one go.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 23, 2012)

I wouldnt mind a Canon7


----------



## timor (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like in very good condition, really pretty. Just please, don't tell us you've got it on garage sale for some pocket change. PLS.


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 23, 2012)

Great looking camera!


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 23, 2012)

> Looks like in very good condition, really pretty. Just please, don't  tell us you've got it on garage sale for some pocket change. PLS.



Got it from a friend, with a 135mm lens with finder.    It was left by tenants in a house he bought and was cleaning out.


----------

